# security.limit_extensions für HTML mit ISPC3 + Nginx + PHP-FPM



## syfy323 (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Kunde hat für alte Backlinks eine Lösung "gebastelt" die er über PHP-Code innerhalb von HTML-Dateien realisiert. Ich hätte es anders gelöst, muss es aber nun "zum laufen bringen".
Wie kann ich für ein einzelnes Web den Parameter auf "security.limit_extensions = .php .html .htm" setzen? Über die Custom-PHP.ini-Funktion für's Web funktioniert es nicht. Folgende Confs werden beim Speichern hinterlegt:

/etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/web123.conf:


> php_admin_flag[short_open_tag] = On
> php_admin_value[security.limit_extensions] = .php .htm .html


Fehler error.log:


> 2015/04/21 21:57:44 [error] 22117#0: *103 FastCGI sent in stderr: "Access to the script '/var/www/example.com/web/test.html' has been denied (see security.limit_extensions)" while reading response header from upstream, client: x.x.x.x, server: example.com, request: "GET /test.html HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://unix:/var/lib/php5-fpm/web123.sock:", host: "www.example.com"


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2015)

Versuch mal die hier gelisteten sachen:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23390531/access-denied-403-for-php-files-with-nginx-php-fpm


----------

